# Ginger Cat Stolen/Lost from N19



## iJemzDesign

My cat has been missing since the 8th December 2020. Believed to be stolen to keep or to sell. So not sure how far out he would of gone...


----------



## Calvine

@iJemzDesign: Really sorry your lovely boy is missing; but on the plus side, good that he has a chip. Have you notified the microchip company that he is missing- if not, something you should do now. Also, in case he is hanging about locally, get his details/picture etc on Nextdoor, in case he has moved in with a neighbour who thinks he's a stray (not that he looks like a stray, but neither did my Maggie who moved in with a neighbour for months on end so that she ballooned from 4.4 to 5.9kg. Also, get him on animalsearchuk.co.uk and as many FB sites as you can. Good luck and keep us informed?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hope you find him.


----------

